# Shoulder Harness Anyone?



## MMiz (Mar 4, 2006)

The service I work for uses new Stryker EMS cots.  Cots also have head-end pouch, wheel lock, safety bar, pull handle, storage nets, IV pole, and ALS units have the defib platform and O2 holders. 

I only say this because I noticed that we have a ton of accessories (as a private service), but don't use a shoulder harness restraint system.  Instead we use the standard three buckle / seatbelt system.

Does anyone have any experience with the shoulder harness restraint belts?  Are they something you find useful?  Do you think they increase patient safety enough that all EMS services should use them?

Thanks!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 4, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> The service I work for uses new Stryker EMS cots. Cots also have head-end pouch, wheel lock, safety bar, pull handle, storage nets, IV pole, and ALS units have the defib platform and O2 holders.
> 
> I only say this because I noticed that we have a ton of accessories (as a private service), but don't use a shoulder harness restraint system. Instead we use the standard three buckle / seatbelt system.
> 
> ...


 
I use them on the people who freak out, i.e. the "HOLY :censored::censored::censored::censored:, I'M FALLING OFF" people... When there isn't a snowballs chance in hell they are going anywhere. Just reasure them a little...


----------



## Mobile Medic (Mar 4, 2006)

While we may not have quite as many options on our Stryker stretchers, we are required to utilize the shoulder straps on all patients, unless they interfer with patient care. (Like defibrillation etc..)

I think it is a good practice, patients feel more secure.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 4, 2006)

We have them but hardly ever use them, unless the patient is on a backboard.


----------



## natrab (Mar 4, 2006)

We have them, but I've never seen them do any good.  I figured they would help on the PE CHFer that's sat bolt upright, but they still keep tipping to the side even with all the harnesses on them.  I just use the lower portion as a sort of chest strap and put the two shoulder belts under the pad.


----------



## Jon (Mar 5, 2006)

Work requires that we use the 4-point chest harness, an abdominal belt and leg belt.... corprate policy... like seatbelts, and back-up spotters.


----------



## emtbuff (Mar 5, 2006)

We had shoulder straps on our new cot also.  At first I along with a couple of the guys used them.  And now one of the guys and i noticed they weren't on the cot. I think with proper knowledge of them and training not that it should be that hard to figure out but it would be a good idea to keep them on and use them.  I've done both and I think personally if I was backboarded I would feel alittle more secured with them on.


----------



## TexasMedic (Apr 12, 2006)

I hate them, When i did use them, I was often told by pts. they were restrictive and uncomfortable. I think the general 3 straps (chest, abdomen and legs) is good enough.


----------



## DT4EMS (Apr 12, 2006)

It is policy here to use them. They play a two part role...... first if a patient is supine and stapped with the standard straps the belief is they will slide forward off of the stretcher if the stopping force is sufficient. (But of course ambulances never get in accidents).

The second reason is it can "buy our medics/EMT's a second". If they put them on every patient, every time plus it is policy........ it can give the provider a "second" to get back, get away, change plans etc. if something hokey starts.




edited for crappy typing skills


----------



## Jon (Apr 14, 2006)

I like them.. and at work, they are ALWAYS on the cots (they might be balled up and hidden behind, but they are there!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 14, 2006)

Our state requires that they be on every stretcher, so they are.. taped up, under the bar.....

R/r 911


----------



## Guardian (May 12, 2006)

we have shoulder harnesses and for the most part they are useless devices used to prevent lawsuits after someone wrecked an ambulance and sent their BB'ed pt flying. 99.9999999999999 percent of the time, you don't need them and for the .00000000000000000000001 percent of the time you need them, there not worth the hassel the other 99.9999999999999999999999 percent of the time.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 15, 2006)

every pt, every time


----------



## emt4life (Jul 15, 2006)

We have to document it in our reports now, so we use all straps all the time.


----------



## Jon (Jul 15, 2006)

KEVD18 said:
			
		

> every pt, every time


Do we share an employer?


----------

